# Could somebody give me all the right steps to taming a 6 month old cockatiel



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I want to know all the right steps to taming a cockatiel and to earn his trust (he dosent eat millet btw) and i want to teach him to step up to make it easier tell me how you tamed your bird


----------



## dianapalmer (Oct 23, 2013)

My cockatiel really likes sunflower seeds. So, I removed them from the seed mix and used them to coax her closer to me and eventually onto my forearm. She still won't perch on my finger. I don't know why, it's just the way she is.


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I tried that if i put my hand in the cage he goes to a different perch and then another and keeps repeating if i let him out he dosent let me go near him and keeps flying away and then i cant get him back in the cage unless i throw a blanket over him


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Brandon, over the next few day's while your letting him settle some more, and just talking to him, read some of the stuff in here....

http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/24791-yes-your-bird-scared.html

http://talkbudgies.com/9-training-bonding/

It will help you and your new boy to get where you both want to be a lot quicker if you follow it...Did you decide on the name yet ?


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

Remember i called him Rocco and i dont think he wants to be anywhere quicker unless its away from me i cant get him back in his cage so hes just gonna have to stay out all night


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

TheBudgies said:


> Remember i called him Rocco and i dont think he wants to be anywhere quicker unless its away from me i cant get him back in his cage so hes just gonna have to stay out all night


Never good to leave a bird out all night. They can destroy stuff, as well as end up getting hurt. You really shouldn't let him out til you tame him down.

For now, toss a towel over him and put him back in his cage, and then work slowly with him in the cage, not letting him out, until he's stepping up so that you can put him back.


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I cant get close to him to throw a towel over him and if i try to work with him inside the cage he hops on my hand and flys out i left him out last night he just went asleep


----------

